# Using a progress bar to show progress in a dataset fill.



## Condor76 (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi,

I have an app which connects to a server, creates a dataset and then fills the dataset after doing a couple of queries. This table is a pretty big table and I would like to show a progress bar which shows the progress and the data gets filled into the dataset?

Thank you in advance for your suggestions.


----------

